# Seiko



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

And I like it!







Soon on a two piece Zulu strap...










/j


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bit of class.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I've looked at those so many times, very nice they as well as good value for money







Should look good on the Zulu


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

I absolutely adore the blue Samurai, but sadly it's only available in titanium, which I don't get along with.


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Thank you!

Yes, lots of watch for the Â£ 

I agree about the Ti/steel issue. I also prefer steel watches, however I don't like the second hand on the steel version  Once I had a EZM1 so this is my second Ti watch. Good material for a beater though, easy to

buff to original look.

/j


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

J

You need to look after your tools better 

Look at the poor rusty file in the background. Before and after use, you should rub chalk into the file to prevent it clogging. The reamer in the foreground looks only a little better. 

Nice photo









P


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> J
> 
> You need to look after your tools better
> 
> ...


Paul,

I will shape up, promise 

Cheers

/j


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Lovely watch and cracking picture.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

watchless said:


> And I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, didn't know these existed till just now!


----------



## village (Apr 17, 2009)

Again...i really like these,it's just a shame about the titanium....i've tried them but i just can't 'do' titanium. Shame really as its a great looking watch.


----------



## Disco You (Jun 22, 2010)

Seamaster73 said:


> Bit of class.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

watchless said:


> And I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's not to like? It's a beauty. Legible dial, big knurly crown and no cyclop. Titanium is just the cherry on the cake. Well done...!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Great watch indeed,and great value to!! :yes:


----------

